# old abu garcia questions



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys...just got a very old (70's mabey) Abu garcia ambasseduer 5000 and was wondering if anyone knows where I can get bearing kits and drag washers....also curious of I can speed up the levelwind system for using braid


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Give Ron Trine a call at Rod n Reel Depot, he might be able to help you, 458-0428. On Lillian Hwy just N of 98.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

ebay. Crap load of ambassaduer parts on ebay.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

locally, pompano joe could help, also Jerry Foran/ Hookless. com


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Ambassadeurs*



jcallaham said:


> locally, pompano joe could help


Thanks for the plug, Jim. 

There's a lot you can do to the older Ambassadeurs just by polishing the friction points. Bring it by and I'll look at it before you go throw money at it. Here's a list of upgrades for your consideration.

Bearings: I can bring back the current bearings unless they're just gone. Have Boca "Lightning" Ceramics on hand.

Drag Washers: I'll have to check, but pretty sure I've got some Smooth Drag Carbontex drags for your reel.

Level Wind: Don't have these on hand, but can get a single or double bearing level wind kit and/or ceramic paul. There's also an idler gear available with a bearing for most models.

Let me know if I can help.

joe @ 516-2409


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ill definitely want to get with you on this joe, its old enough that it doesnt have bearings, this is a full bushing reel, everything seems to be in good working order, i serviced and cleaned it and it smoothed way up. im definitely interested in the ceramic bearings and the drag upgrade. just to give you an idea it was bought at a store called okiebug in tulsa that apparently sold tons of them, its old enough that it doesnt have the oiling port in the handle cap, the cap has to be removed and there is a port underneath that allows oiling, also the casting drag is missing what my uncle says is supposed to be cork bushings that ride on a pin in order to make the casting drag work.


----------

